# facebook



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

mine is jacob hemstock. I am holding my AM in the profile pic


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kegan McCabe. I'm the half naked guy with a deer hide quiver and a longbow:lol:.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

lol man thats funney


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Southern Boy said:


> lol man thats funney


Hey, at least I stick out?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

mine is bohdi griffin. my frofile pic is the same as my pic on here. and im pretty sure there is no other guy on facebook named bohdi griffin.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm shawn moore and it's a pic of me shooting 3d targets in a red shirt. I mostly use it for mafia wars.


----------



## accola2121 (Jul 11, 2008)

mine is James Aaron Coplin


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Joey Erickson here


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Alexander Jordan Sirovy


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

Joshua Dale Hanks profile pic is a front end of a VW Beetle


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

12ringbuster said:


> mine is bohdi griffin. my frofile pic is the same as my pic on here. and im pretty sure there is no other guy on facebook named bohdi griffin.


that's what I thought until my brother tried to add me. Turns out there was another guy with my name:mg:!


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Cody Roiter


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> Kegan McCabe. I'm the half naked guy with a deer hide quiver and a longbow:lol:.


Not a bad picture I must say...hehe, very muscular... :embara:I think you'd totally sweep me off my feet :wink: 

I'm just a tad worried about how "tense" your front hand is, I hope you don't mind me asking, but won't it affect your shot? ...I know it definately would if you were shooting a compound or recurve -purely from experience.

:cat:TaNz awprint:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Matt Schooley 
The one from sioux falls, sd 
My current pic is of my daughter and i


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tan-Tan said:


> Not a bad picture I must say...hehe, very muscular... :embara:I think you'd totally sweep me off my feet :wink:
> 
> I'm just a tad worried about how "tense" your front hand is, I hope you don't mind me asking, but won't it affect your shot? ...I know it definately would if you were shooting a compound or recurve -purely from experience.
> 
> :cat:TaNz awprint:


Why thank you Tammy, you made me blush. And to think I started working out because I thought I needed to tone up.

As for the tension in my hand, that's a bit of a problem. That particular bow had a narrow handle, and a little handshock, so if I shot very a very loose grip it would kick out of my hand. But yes, it does cause some flinching and flyers every once in a while. Normally, with longbows, the idea is to hold it like you would a hevay suitcase- jsut enough to keep it in your hand, but not a tight grip.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Josh Ulickey... I'm the one in the blue jacket.:darkbeer:


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

taylor dennis 
my profile pic is of me and a giant carp or gar


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Scott Southerland profile pic of me and wife and kids, GA


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Isaac Ferreira....the red dude profile pic lol


----------

